# Kel tec p11



## KENYEEZY (Jan 26, 2012)

What do you guys think about the p11? it seems like a good price, but curious if its to good of a price.


----------



## sgms (Jun 2, 2010)

The P-11 is a good pocket carry CCW pistol for everyday. It is not robust enough to be used as a go out and plink every week or so gun.(for one thing it isn't a fun pistol to shoot, kinda heavy on the recoil due to size, tends to bite finger and hand) Shoot it enough to learn it and enough to stay current with it and it will do a good job. If you are looking for a pistol to shoot a lot and have fun with the P-11 it not it. Try the EAA Witness for that good 9m/m with out a huge price tag.(can even be found with a .22 rimfire conversion for real cheap shooting)


----------



## birdbrain (Jun 19, 2012)

It's a real nice gun for the price and I like the feel of it
but I got to many 9mm so I traded it for a s&w MP 22lr
haven't shot yet going this week-end


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Well, I had the P-11 and the PF9, but eventually traded them off. They did just fine in the performance department, but wanted to move on to something else. I had the P-11 the longest because I really did not like to shoot the PF9 that much. Damn thing hurt, but not the P-11. One annoying thing about the P-11 I had was that the rounds would "rattle" in the magazine. Other than that it carried well and shot just as well for close in defense work.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I've had a P-11 for years. A little stiff in the recoil dept, but not un-bearable. Reliable and accurate enough for what it's designed for.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I would save a few extra bucks and get a different gun. I realize it is inexpensive, but in my opinion it is not a good deal. That is just my opinion though, for 100 extra bucks you can get a very good very comfortable to shoot gun. I shy away from most things when the number one reason folks look at it is because it is a real low price. Or when the best compliment you can pay it is it is (insert adjective here) enough for what you pay for it.

Alot of people are not like me and that is fine for them. A lot of KT P-11's out there and many people are protected today because KT sells very inexpensive weapons. I think it is better to be protected, the too not be.

RCG


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

For the money, it's a very good option in a compact 9mm. It is a DOA with second strike capability and is easily tunable. It is not designed to use +P or +P+ ammo so avoid loads in those pressure ratings. I carried one for awhile and liked it for the purposes I put it to.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I will say - try to shoot one first. It is cheap - but it does also look cheap. And, those small Keltec 9mms are NOT fun to shoot at all. Take a look at the M&P Shield. I've even put 450 rounds thru one in one day before. Won't beat up your hands.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Shipwreck said:


> I will say - try to shoot one first. It is cheap - but it does also look cheap. And, those small Keltec 9mms are NOT fun to shoot at all. Take a look at the M&P Shield. I've even put 450 rounds thru one in one day before. Won't beat up your hands.


Holy crap, that's a lot of rounds for that small gun. Did not make the hands hurt huh?...hmmm. Might have to check that out.


----------



## gpwelding1 (Sep 25, 2012)

ive had one for quite a while now.its one of my favorite concealed carry weapons,and your getting a lot better deal than i got!


----------



## MitchellB (Aug 14, 2010)

I got a buddy that owns a P11 for CC and he is very happy with his. I have a PF9 and carry it 90% of the time because it is so small and light. Never had a problem with it other than keeping the rust at bay on the blued slide from carrying it in the humid heat. Always goes bang with I pull the switch.


----------



## meanmachine1961 (May 31, 2009)

+1 on the Shield. It's the easiest to shoot compact I've ever owned.


----------



## buddy (Jan 7, 2011)

I shot and carried a P11 for so long I wore it out. Over 5k rounds. I sent it back to KT and they completely rebuilt the gun. The only thing I had returned to me was the slide and my mag. They even put new sights on my slide. My only beef with the P11 is the looooong trigger pull. They installed the lighter springs and a trigger shoe and it's much better. Total cost? Shipping folks, that's it! KT has a lifetime warranty and they do stand behind it. I carry a Colt 1991 as my primary gun. I could imagine trying to get Colt to rebuild it for free. But then again it still runs great after over 10k rnds. I'm afraid to do anything to it but keep it clean. Seriously, the KT is not that bad of a firearm.


----------



## Charliefox (Dec 10, 2011)

I had both a p11 and P40 - neither were fun to shoot, but they put the rounds an target where I wanted them to go. I never had any malfunctions with either and both had about a thousand round through them (I like to shoot when work is paying for the ammo). Both were very easy to carry and hide. I got rid of them only to fund other projects.


----------



## tickerim (Jan 16, 2013)

I have the P11 and like it for its size and conceivability. The accuracy is good for its size and recoil. This pistol does hurt my hand after 250 rounds. The rounds do rattle in the magazines(10rd and 12rd) but have never been too loud or misfed.


----------



## TheDC (Feb 25, 2013)

I bought one earlier this month (1 of 4 new handguns out of the tax refund,LOL) for CC because of it's size,that it packs 10+1 rounds of 9mm Lugar,and based on the opinions of a gun shop I trust (they're so far yet to steer me wrong). I've fired in the neighborhood of 75 rounds through it (both budget FMJ and decent JHP) with no issues what-so-ever,other than a bit of a sore hand,LOL! Recoil isn't unbearable,the long trigger-pull isn't unbearable,but combined they can be annoying,but that's just my opinion. Overall,I'm definately pleased with it for the budget price,it's my first and only Kel-Tec,but I'm certain I'll buy from them again.


----------



## docrocket1967 (Apr 21, 2013)

The Kel Tec P11 was my first handgun I purchased and I had shot alot of handguns previous to it that friends owned and family but this was my first handgun purchase...I bought it from a friend for $120 with 2 mags and not much use. He wanted a Glock adn that is why he sold it. Us being friends I feel like a got a hell of a deal on this gun. It had a polished barrel as well. The first time I shot the gun I was prolly like most when pulling the trigger thinking to myself when is it gona fire. So the trigger pull is a little much if you are not used to it specially if you have shot more hair-trigger type revolvers than anything lol. Recoil didnt bother me too much because for my hand it fits like it was made just for my hand. I have a more comfortable grip with this gun than any of my others so recoil doesnt throw me off as much because of it I feel. I only had one failure to feed out of all the ammo I have put threw it and that was the first day I shot it and i think it jammed because of how I reacted to the recoil when getting out there with it for the first time. Never had it happen since. I have shot my P11 more than any of my other guns and I love it. I also carry mine from time to time. 

Local gun shop to where I work insulted me when I told him I carried P11 and told me he wouldnt sell me any ammo unless I bought a gun....needless to say I havent been back but there are some people that doesnt likem and some people it just works. I love mine so I can not say you would be making a bad choice.


----------



## Huskybiker (Jul 27, 2011)

I've owned 3 P-11's. All were 100% reliable. However, I agree with some of the others, my Shield 9 is a better gun, all around. It also cost as much as I paid for 2 of the Kel-tecs. I would not hesitate to carry a P-11.

P.S. I've found that the mag rattle only applies to the 10 rounders. All 3 12 round mags I had were quiet.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Huskybiker said:


> I've owned 3 P-11's. All were 100% reliable. However, I agree with some of the others, my Shield 9 is a better gun, all around. It also cost as much as I paid for 2 of the Kel-tecs. I would not hesitate to carry a P-11.
> 
> P.S. I've found that the mag rattle only applies to the 10 rounders. All 3 12 round mags I had were quiet.


I was carrying my P-11 around with me today when the wife and I were out getting flowers and stuff. I like mine quite a bit, but the rattle in the magazines is annoying.:smt076


----------

